
Watch a phone charge in just 15 minutes thanks to 120W charging - finphil
https://www.androidauthority.com/vivo-iqoo-120w-charging-1137348/
======
watertrash
Does this cause more overall wear on a battery compared to a regular charger?
In terms of long term battery deterioration.

~~~
Schiendelman
Yes, vastly more. If you want your phone to last longer, trickle charge and
don’t top off (assuming li-ion). They’re happiest between 50% and 80%.

